

Ask HN: What is some great fiction you've read? - lalmalang

Read Labyrinths by Borges, and found it to be fantastic, the kind of stuff that leaves you a different person. So, HN, any good fiction you've read of late that I may have missed?
======
lmm
Yukikaze. I wouldn't go so far as saying it left me a different person, but I
certainly felt like one while I was reading it. I think it captures a feeling
of alienation, of being a human doing something normal people can't comprehend
that's intimately caught up with machines that are slowly taking over, that's
very relevant to the tech industry.

------
FreebytesSector
Fight Club and Children of Men are two books that I truly enjoyed.

